# FTP-Zugriff auf VM in OpenVz



## maxf (19. Okt. 2008)

Hallo, ich benötige FTP- oder SFTP Zugriff auf ene in OpenVz erstellte VM. Das OS ist ein Debian-etch. Probiere schon den ganzen Tag mit Putty, WinSCP und MySecureShell, fliege aber immer wieder raus, da der Server gechrooted ist.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß

Max


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2008)

Rufe auf:

apt-get install openssh-server

und dann kannst Du Dich mit WinSCP verbinden.


----------



## maxf (19. Okt. 2008)

Danke! Es geht!

Noch ´ne Frage: Kann ich hierauch nochmal OpenVz reininstallieren und wieder CT´s erstellen?

Nochmals: Ganz großen Dank! Ich habe die ganze Zeit wie ein Ochs vor´m Berg gestanden

Gruß

Max


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2008)

Was meisnt Du mit CT's?


----------



## maxf (20. Okt. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Was meisnt Du mit CT's?


Ich meine Container, in denen ich Webseiten hosten kann.

Gruß

Max


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2008)

Du kannst auf Deinem OpenVZ Server beliebig viele VM's erstellen (nur begrenzt Durch Deine hardware). Aber innerhalb einer VM kann man natürlich nicht weitere virtuelle Maschinen erstellen.


----------

